# kribs - 3rd generation



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm selling my krib juvies and I just posted pics there in the classifieds at the request of another member. I like looking at everyone's pics so much myself that I thought I might as well post the pics here as well for everyone's benefit.

So here it is. These guys are the babies from here:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-gallery-17/baby-kribs-batch-2-a-679/

As I said in the classifieds posts, two of them recently decided they would lay their own eggs (I know, not much genetic mix here, not so good for the little guys, but I think they won't make it anyway with so many kribs in the tank).

Anyway, here we go.

First the tank they're in: 33 Long with Eheim 2073. They are by themselves in there.










Here's Mom with the fry. There's about 40 of them. There were about 40 at the week-ed at least, but looking again tonight I think there are fewer now.










Of course the other ones are getting bullied by the parents, and have been spending the last week or so hiding in the moss.




























Thanks for looking.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

So my kribs had a surprise for me tonight. Not sure yet whether it's a good one or a bad one. As you can see on the first pic up here, I had 2 coconut shells in this tank. The new parents laid their eggs in one of these, and they still use it as night-time shelter for the fry, so that part of the tank has been completely forbidden territory for the other kribs. This morning, seeing again how the other ones keep hiding in the moss, I thought it could be helpful for them to move the second coconut shell to the other side of the tank so they can take refuge in it. I did it, and although I did have in the back of my mind that it was not impossible that this would lead to more breeding, I didn't think it would happen so quickly! 

So yes, tonight when I went to feed them, sure enough there was a second pair formed, in full breeding colouration, doing their little dance in front of the shell. The level of adrenaline in the tank has gone up another notch, and I probably need to move one or both pairs out very soon, but in the meantime I sat in front of the tank to observe them and I had a blast. Their colours are probably the most intense I have ever seen in a pair of kribs. I took a few pics. They don't do it justice but they give the idea.

First the new parents again. The fry are now nearly a week old and they swim a lot better. All the way up to the tank at times. Very cute.










Now the new pair doing their little dance.



















And finally the male from the new pair. The blue on his dorsal is definitely the most intense I've ever seen on a krib. He's stunning.










Thanks for looking. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Beautiful Kribs!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

A quick update. And I need to be brave to post quick updates of my kribs alongside all these discuss and other wonders pics! 

Since I sold the other kribs, the parents and fry have had the tank for themselves. And they sure seem to enjoy it. They now cruise the whole length of the tank, albeit slowly for the little cloud of fry to keep up. They still spend a lot of time in the moss though, where the babies seem to find enough food to keep their bellies full. I feed them twice a day at most, and I see round bellies pretty much at all times.

Here's Mom keeping an eye on me









And here are the little guys. About 2 weeks old now.


















This pic here is typical. The babies go to the sand and stay still as soon as the parents show any signs of fear. I was probably too close to the glass here and Mom moved back a bit. The little guys stayed there completely still until she returned. Pretty good survival skills.










Dad, by the way, has even better survival skills. When I come too close to the tank, he just disappears in the moss, leaving it entirely to Mom to face danger and protect the fry.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice pics , liking the look of the long 33G and the way you set it up.Thanks for sharing.

Luke


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Those kribs are gorgeous, parents and babies! And the colours on your second set are amazing. 

That 33 gallon tank is ideally suited to raising kribs. Do you still have your bowfront as well?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

great post. congrats on the breeding success!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

LOVED looking at your pics  I recently added some kribs to my angel tank - they are the most under-rated fish out there IMO. Yours look great and there are SO MANY  Really like the footprint of that tank and you've done a really good job setting it up. 
Please post more pics of your kribs. I really enjoyed your post 

Shelley


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words and the encouragements. Much appreciated.

Maureen, yes I still have my bowfront. I had a group of Bolivian rams in it for a few months, hoping to breed them, but no luck. The sexual dimorphism is so subbtle with these guys that's even hard to know whether I have both males and females actually. It's a bit of a guessing game. I think I have both, but who knows. I moved them to my community tank now. I really love these guys. Such entertaining behaviour. I might try to get more soon because I would really like to breed them. I remember you have a breeding pair yourself. I envy you!  Anyway, I just bought 3 females Apisto Agassizii for my bowfront. I've had a male in my CT for a few months now, and he's really beautiful. I'll see what happens if I put him in his own tank with a few females. Problem is, the females are still young and I'm not even certain they are females either! 

Shelley, yes I agree that kribs seem to be a bit underrated. In fact I sold a few last week, including a couple of formed pairs, and it wasn't as easy as I had thought to sell them. I expected to have a line-up in front of my house the morning after I posted, with possibly a couple of tents set up in the front garden, but no!  Anyway, they are a nice fish, yes, and one of easiest cichlids to breed. They are typically very good parents too, which makes it very cute to watch. I have about 30 babies there. It seems to be a fairly average number for krib fry. In any case, your kribs must be happy in your angel tank. I saw some pics that you posted a while back, it's a gorgeous tank. It's an Osaka, right?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

A quick update. The babies are now about a month old, and about 1cm in length. Still 30 of them. Their dorsal is starting to show a bit of colour. The parents are still doing a great job and not showing signs of wanting to produce another batch.

Anway, here we go. The pics aren't great but these guys are a bit small for my photography skills...
































































.. and finally, Dad only moderately appreciates me getting so close and personal here 










Thanks for looking.


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh, that daddy krib is so cute!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Guess what. Pics taken tonight. 




























It's in the same tank as the other guys, who must be about 6 weeks old now. I guess I need to do something to separate the parents otherwise I'll soon end up with kribs in the kitchen sink. 










Thanks for looking...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, my gosh! Those are very happy kribs!!!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Oh, my gosh! Those are very happy kribs!!!


Thanks Maureen. Well they have a 33 Long just to themselves and their offspring, with good filtration and decent maintenance, so yes I hope they do indeed qualify as happy kribs.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just a quick update on my krib farm. 

Basically every is going perfectly. The most recent batch is growing well. There's more than I've had in the past. At least 50, maybe more. They're swimming well now, sometimes all the way to the surface. Very cute.

The older ones are being chased by the parents to protect the babies, but nothing too nasty. I don't think there has been any casualty, and I don't see any fins nipped. These guys are now about half an inch SL. A very hungry bunch. Starting to colour up nicely.

The main news really is that I've decided to end my krib stint and turn this tank into what it was supposed to be in the first place when I bought it: a cory tank. So I'll be selling my breeding pair soon, then leave time for the little ones to grow before I sell them, and then I'll take the plunge. I'll put the pair up for sale in a couple of weeks but if someone reading is interested, let me know. I've had a number of pairs now but these two are the best parents I've had. Prolific, too  ! Kribs are great fun and very easy to breed. If I can do it, anyone can do it. Believe me.

Ok, on with the pics.

The older batch first:





































And the parents with the last batch:





































Thanks for looking.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

I agree 100% that they're beautiful fish, unique personality and great parents! They're a must have for anyone new to breeding. I would also like to share a few pictures of the two pairs I got from Franck a few weeks ago.

Pic 1 - Always on your side..
Pic 2 - Border dispute!
Pic 3 - I'm watching..


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

How could I have missed out on this tank filled with schools of fish.
Love the simple and successful breeding setup.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Ming and Pete for the comments, and thanks Pete for posting these pics. It's really nice for me to see these guys doing so well in your tank. They seem to love it there! They have coloured up very nicely. I love the blue on the males' dorsal. These guys are good little fighters for sure.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

kribs are from the amazon...right? haha


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> kribs are from the amazon...right? haha


Thinking of adding some to your 33 Long I guess? Well it would work well as an Amafricazon biotope.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

it was just a thought. i'm just stalling on something else as I wait for another two schools to add . i hope i'm able to raise the panda eggs this time around so i don't need to go out and buy more.

your kids must love seeing the baby fishies!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> your kids must love seeing the baby fishies!


Yeah it's been great for them. But even them are ready to move on now. They love cories too, so I have their green light there.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You're right about the 33gallon long. wish i even had a bigger sized tank that is long. can do so much and give cories and ground dwellers (*ahem...plecos) lots of space to roam.

sent a PM.


----------

